# Haringvliet, Boot leihen



## Floma (29. Januar 2020)

Hi. 
Ich werde im Spätsommer wohl eine Woche am Haringvliet sein. Wo genau ist noch nicht bestimmt. Da wir in der Gruppe zwei Angler sind, würden wir uns ein Boot mieten, wahrscheinlich sogar gleich für mehrere Tage am Stück. 

Nun sind Bootsverleihe gelegentlich im Netz überraschend unpräsent. Hat mir da jemand einen Tipp? Noch lässt sich beeinflussen, wo wir ein Ferienhaus mieten. Wir haben keinen Bootsführerschein. Echolot wäre natürlich klasse, sollte aber auch mit einem Deeper machbar sein. 

Würde mich über Tipps extremst freuen.


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Januar 2020)

Mit dem Bootsführerschein ist kein Problem in Holland darfst dann in Holland halt nur Boote leihen bis 20kM/h .
Gibt da schon einige Stellen wo man Boote leihen kann, allerdings kann ich dir da keine genaue Adresse nennen, da wir mit eigenem Boot dort anreisen. 
Es ist aber schnell etwas vor Ort zu finden, nur kann ich dir nicht sagen ob es sinnvoll wäre zu reservieren um die Jahreszeit. 
Suche dir im Internet mal ein VVV dort das ist eine Art Fremdenverkehrsbüro ,die sind sehr freundlich und helfen mit deinen Anliegen weiter falls du hier nicht weitergeholfen bekommst !

LG Michael


----------



## Marcoallround (1. Februar 2020)

hey 
Rheinland Boote vermietet da Boote glaub ich auch ohne dass du ein Haus mietest. 
grüsse


----------



## Waller Michel (1. Februar 2020)

Irgendwie scheint der TE hier auf seinen eigenen Thread nicht zu reagieren? 
Das liebe ich ganz besonders wenn dann keine Resonanzen kommen


----------



## Floma (2. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint der TE hier auf seinen eigenen Thread nicht zu reagieren?
> Das liebe ich ganz besonders wenn dann keine Resonanzen kommen


Danke für deine Antwort im Thread. Wollte den Thread nicht durch Smalltalk verwässern, sollen ja schließlich auch andere schnell Informationen finden. Bisher habe ich noch kein VVV kontaktiert, wenn ich weiteres zum Thema erfahre, werde ich das aber natürlich hier einstellen.

@Marcoallround: Danke für den Rheinland-Boot Tipp.


----------

